#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Payment Processing >  >  What are the authorized payment gateways in Sri Lanka?

## Bhavya

When it comes to eCommerce business, having an internet payment gateway is essential. But, most of the eCommerce startups in Sri Lanka don't have the proper knowledge about payment gateways in Sri Lanka. Do you guys know what are the authorized payment gateways in Sri Lanka?

----------

